# Teclado para PT-BR ABNT2

## airmind

Eu estou tentando instalar o Gentoo e queria saber como mudar meu teclado para o PT-BR ABNT2 para usar durante a instalação. O teclado em ingles tem teclas diferentes que acabam me confundindo, principalmente as barras.

----------

## linck

Pelo o que entendi seu teclado é pt br-abnt2 ma está configurado para us.

Basta digitar:

# loadkeys br-abnt2 

Depois, bem no final, quando chegar a hora de editar o rc.conf, onde diz:

KEYMAP="us", coloca assim:

KEYMAP="br-abnt2"

Imagino que seja isso.

LINCK

----------

## airmind

Thats what i was asking for. Thanks, i'll try it later.

----------

